# Favourite FS - Frank's in Markam



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

I didn't use LFS as Frank's is not even in the realm of being local to me, but his store is my favourite fish destination. My neighbour is heavy into angels so going Franks is heaven for her. I am into fancy goldfish so stores near Frank are great for me.

When we head out there (from near Barrie) we always save Franks for our last stop. Two reasons, 1: my goldfish are easy travellers and 2: We always learn things from Frank.

Frank spends the time to explain things and is a wonderful teacher. 

Of all the fish stores I have been to, Frank's in Markham is my favourite.

Thanks Frank for being so helpful and so generous with your knowledge.

Judi (the goldfish lady with the crazy angel friend)


----------



## endi (Mar 30, 2008)

there is a store profile section ?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes there is a store profile section, it's one of the sticky at the top.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

skyedale said:


> I didn't use LFS as Frank's is not even in the realm of being local to me, but his store is my favourite fish destination. My neighbour is heavy into angels so going Franks is heaven for her. I am into fancy goldfish so stores near Frank are great for me.
> 
> When we head out there (from near Barrie) we always save Franks for our last stop. Two reasons, 1: my goldfish are easy travellers and 2: We always learn things from Frank.
> 
> ...


highly agree, franks is one of the best stores and most knowledgeable fish guru ever!


----------

